# Assassins



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

haw do you feal about assassins i think there fair they have there own codex and there not cheap on points 

but my brother wonte let me use one


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

After giving myself a headache figuring out what you were trying to say, why does it matter if your brother won't let you use one? It's in your army list, you can take it if you want. He has no say over what you do or don't take in your army. If you bring one then tough shit for him. He'll just have to deal with it. It's a legal choice to bring, he can't just tell you that you can't bring one because he doesn't want to face one.


----------



## Steve the mediocer (Dec 27, 2008)

first of all being his brother i can say i never had an issue as long as they were part of the ig codex, and second of all a head ache, really he spelt "wonte" wrong, "feal" wrong and used there instead of they're and their, get over yourself


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Issue solved then I guess. The only thing I'd remind you both of is that codex assassins (which seems to be referred to in the first post, though I may be reading it wrong) is vastly out of date and the only place you can get assassins now is from the respective Inquisitorial codexes.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

True, the Assassin dex' is basically four pages, and is WOEFULLY out-of-date. Pick up the Deamonhunters/Witch Hunters codex if you want the new age rules.

-Dirge


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

don't forget you need an inquisitor lord to use an assassin


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> don't forget you need an inquisitor lord to use an assassin


or the elite entry inquistor


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you want to use Assassins as Allies in an IG force then you'd have to use an Inquisitor Lord as Elites are 0-1 in the Inquisition force when it's taken as an Ally rather than the Parent list.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Baron Spikey said:


> If you want to use Assassins as Allies in an IG force then you'd have to use an Inquisitor Lord as Elites are 0-1 in the Inquisition force when it's taken as an Ally rather than the Parent list.


exactly what I meant


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

once again a problem solved by....actually reading the rulebooks....:crazy: madness I say, MADNESS!!.


Exodus said:


> or the elite entry inquistor


unless you actually want to take an assassin.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

what about an Inquisitorel armey they sound cool but my frend says there cheap and not fair


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Your friend can go to hell, if it is legal, you can take it, but please read the rules regarding spelling and grammar, here is a link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

willem the beterthan said:


> what about an Inquisitorial army they sound cool but my friend says there cheap and not fair


cheap?, if he means price wise then your friends a moron, if he means there cheap because of rules then.....well your friends a moron, and not fair?.....compared to what exactly?, theres nothing unfair about them.

sounds like your "friend" needs to actually read rulebooks


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

1 i cant spell and have no sence of gramer its cald dyslexia

2 he means unfair coming frome the person who plans on using 3 landraiders in a 1500 pt game against my brothers Nids 

ware can i finde the ruels id like to know before i by a whold bunch of codexs


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> 1 i cant spell and have no sence of gramer its cald dyslexia
> 
> ware can i finde the ruels id like to know before i by a whold bunch of codexs


I have dyslexia myself but I manage to run my posts through a spell checker with no problem. Many word document programs come with a form of spell check and the latest version of firefox comes with it as well, al you have to do is highlight the word and right click (or what have you.)

Where can you find the rules? Why from the codex of course; most places don't have to much of a problem with people browsing through the in store copies of codecies and if you are going to go as far as look into every little detail than your likely going to buy the codex anyway.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They are in both the Witch Hunter and Deamon Hunter Codicies.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

my speling is so bad that the seel check dosent even get wat im trying to say


a short but meaningful anser thanks 

i knew they were in the codexis but i dident want to have to look threw evrey imperal codex to find them


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i riley dont know wat an inquisatorel armey is all about wat do they do 

and wat units can i have

i herd that i could take gray nights in my armey and i would welkom this i knead some tufer infentrey


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They are a normal army list, but atm, they can take allies from Imperial Guard and Space Marines. Deamon Hunters can take Grey Knights, but an all Grey Knights army is pretty weak. But a single unit in 1500 will help out if used right, their as tough as nails. 

Witch hunters have Sisters of Battle, which are weaker than marines but better than storm troopers. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> 1 i cant spell and have no sence of gramer its cald dyslexia


Look bro I'm not attacking you or anything but my sister has MAD dyslexia, and she types just fine. She's been diagnosed by four different doctors in four different states as having very, very bad dyslexia.

Surprisingly enough, she types just fine, making the occasional mistake just like everybody else.

Either you've got something that I've never seen before, or, well...I'm not attacking you bro!


And yes, pick up a copy of the Witch Hunters Codex (I believe that's the one with the assassin rules), whatever assassins you want, and an inquisitor model. You can only take assassins if you have an inquisitor (lord I think).

As for Grey Knights, those are Daemonhunters and you'd need the codex for said army. Not to sure about their rules but I believe you can take GK without having an inquisitor.

As far as your "friend" goes, tell him to shove it. If he says you can't play him with a legal army list (make sure your list is legal, of course), then tell him to learn the game.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> Look bro I'm not attacking you or anything but my sister has MAD dyslexia, and she types just fine. She's been diagnosed by four different doctors in four different states as having very, very bad dyslexia.
> 
> Surprisingly enough, she types just fine, making the occasional mistake just like everybody else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

what was this topic about again?, comparing varying degrees of Dyslexia or talking about taking Assassins?, I just can't remember anymore.

heck its not as if you can't read what hes typing, otherwise you wouldn't be replying


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Stella i agree true true but thats the jois of forums it leads to rants


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

y dont i start a thread cald dyslexia:so_happy:

it dosent mater haw i type i cant spel to begin with
to quoute Exodus (i cant use a spell cheque as none of the words that show up look any better the the ones ive tiped i cannot brake words down)

and to get back on topick so i would have to have at least one hq frome the demon huters armey and 2 troop choises


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> i would have to have at least one hq frome the demon huters armey and 2 troop choises


Only if playing a daemon hunter or witch hunter army; if you are allying forces from either codex to an existing imperial army (space marines or imperial guard) then you do not have to include two troops and one HQ from the allies. There is a limit to the amount of allies you can take, but they are the limit, and not a requirement.

If you want to, you could include a single troop choice of allies; however in order to ally an assassin you need to use an HQ and elite slot.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I was always under the impression we're all supposed ot play off the most current rules/codices. Which means that the old Codex:Assassins wouldn't be legal any more.

As for the whole "Allied forces" stuff, I was again under the impression that you needed to field a complete detachment's worth of another army if you're adding it to your game. So, yeah, HQ and two Troops.

Hell, I might be wrong.

Thing is, I never really liked the fact that they made it so only Inquisitorial Armies could have Assassins. I mean, I'd personally think any Imperial army would be a viable user of them. In the old days, they made that an option by saying that the Assassin wasn't necessarily part of the army, or that the Imperial commander present even had to officially know about his/her presence.

Ah, the old days.

But, really? That Codex:Assassins is so out-of-date would mean to me it really shouldn't be used.

I have pretty much every codex since they started printing them. Does that mean I can break out a different Second Ed. Codex and use it against a new Fifth Ed. one? Or even that I should?

As for all the haters... guys. He's explained and explained what's up with his spelling atrocities. Get over it. If you have such a hard time with his posts, don't pay them any mind. Tearing the guy up every time he posts (making him repost the whole dyslexia thing each time) is a sure-fire way of ruining the hobby for someone.

End of rant.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

ACoz said:


> I was always under the impression we're all supposed ot play off the most current rules/codices. Which means that the old Codex:Assassins wouldn't be legal any more.


We have already said this 



ACoz said:


> As for the whole "Allied forces" stuff, I was again under the impression that you needed to field a complete detachment's worth of another army if you're adding it to your game. So, yeah, HQ and two Troops.


Not with the Inquisition. They can add troops to another army with certain limitations.



ACoz said:


> Thing is, I never really liked the fact that they made it so only Inquisitorial Armies could have Assassins. I mean, I'd personally think any Imperial army would be a viable user of them. In the old days, they made that an option by saying that the Assassin wasn't necessarily part of the army, or that the Imperial commander present even had to officially know about his/her presence.


Any Imperial Army CAN use them. They can be taken as allies so long as you have an Inquisitor Lord (as you can only have 1 allied elite choice)

Also I'd like to point out that Deamon Hunters CAN take Assassins. Your best bet is to go pick up the Deamon Hunters codex, it has both assassins and Grey Knights in it.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

The original Assassins codex allowed them to be used by any and every army, as well.

I remember it very well.

As for the Daemon Hunters codex: I have it already. I simply thought it was junk and haven't lifted it off the shelf in ages, thanks.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

first of all thanks fore the suport Acoz Exodus Stella 


if curentley operating under the asumption that i nead a nother force organasiton chart
sortov like felding 2 750 pt armeys fore the oponents 1 1500 pt armey or can i just put like 2 maby 3 squads of gray nights they are the ones im after


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

You DONT need a second FOC. You can put up to 1 HQ/Elite/FA and 2 Troops into an existing army, so long as you take the compulsary HQ and Troops from the actual army (ie, allies cant be taken for your compulsary troop and HQ)


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds simpel so i could have just a dreadnot or a land raider or a land speader 
sounds good land speaders would riley help my armey


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Your friend can go to hell- Trandoshanjake
what about an Inquisitorel armey they sound cool but my frend says there cheap and not fair- willem the beterthan

he means unfair coming frome the person who plans on using 3 landraiders in a 1500 pt game against my brothers Nids- willem the beterthan

As being the friend mentioned here i would like a due chance do defend my actions. A. I have no ententions of going to hell. B. I said cheap when he said take an assassin in an IG army without anything else. c. Land Raiders are part of MY CODEX so i can take them and as im going through the ig codex with scrutiny i find no mentions of assassins. So as i hope everyone can see (with out telling my to go to hell) I believe to be warented in my statements.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

imperialdudes said:


> I believe to be warranted in my statements.


but you not, as IG CAN take assassins if combined with the appropriate codex, its the rules


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok... I will simplify everything.

No, IG dont have it in thier codex. BUT....

IG can use the Allies rule, meaning they can use units from the WH, and DH codexes respectfully. 

Now, onto the next point, allies allow these units to be added ONTO your army (after all compulsory choices have been made by YOUR ARMIES CODEX)

ALLIES allow you to add to YOUR ARMY (Be it IG or SM) from the DH/WH Codex
_let it be know that these DO NOT make your FOC bigger. no, these extra units are what you can take from these codexes and put in YOUR ARMY. Your FOC will stay the same size (ie 2hqs, 3elites, 6 troops, 3FA, 3 HS)_

1HQ unit
1 ELITE unit
2Troops units
1 Fast Attack unit

NO HEAVY SUPPORT.

Now onwards we go to the ASSASSINS ISSUE:

Allright to use assassins in an IG army as wilhem here is trying to do he MUST

add a INQUISTOR to open up the assasins choice (Assasins require a Inquisitor in your army to be played)

Now then the INQUISITOR WILL HAVE TO TAKE THAT 1 HQ choice 
(Giving you 2 HQs, One from your Army, one from the DH codes, ie, the Inquisitor)

NOW you can choose a Assassin for your Army.

Simple? I hope so.

NEXT ISSUE:

LANDRAIDERS!.

No... you can NEVER add 3 to your IG army. Nope, not EVER.

BUT...

You can have 1, yes just one.

why you ask? easy, you can't take HEAVY SUPPORT from the DH/WH codexes as ALLIEs.

BUT.... big but, you can take one as a Transport for the Inquisitor you had to buy to get the assassin.

See, easy.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

that also means because of some bloke having an I on his crotch plate, you can take a Prometheus in a guard force, very sassy and sexy if you ask me


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> that also means because of some bloke having an I on his crotch plate, you can take a Prometheus in a guard force, very sassy and sexy if you ask me


A promethus? Is that some kind of New LR? Because if it is, no... Inquisitor can only have a regular old land raider


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

comrade said:


> A promethus? Is that some kind of New LR? Because if it is, no... Inquisitor can only have a regular old land raider


the prometheus is the one with the 4 twin-linked heavy bolters, from FW, and if your using the IA:2 or its update, you can take one, and much fun they are too :biggrin:, just like with IA:1 it allows you to take vanquishers and other leman russes with your inquisitor forces instead of just the basic one, and again very much fun they are too :biggrin:.

(and lets not go into the old "oh you need permission to use that, you can't use it, you suck for using it, your breaking the rules, stop having fun" now people ok, just sayin cus it always happens)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

it seems as though this thread has turned into two different debates. first off i want to apologize to willem the betterthan for all the people who have chewed his ass out for his spelling errors, they aren't that hard to read dude so dont worry about it. if you people have a hard time reading them then you must have some serious communication issues because even though the words seem a little messed up they are spelled to fit how they sound, they are not that hard to read. it really pisses me off when people pull this kind of shit and then put in the little tidbit "no offense" or "im not trying to hurt your feelings" type of statements, in case you havent noticed you are. so shut up and get over it.

now for the actual question at hand, dude go for it. i cant explain it any better than the others who already have. assassins are a great asset to have in your army and just that one unit can make all the difference. with me its a love hate relationship, love them cause they are so bad ass and effective, but i hate them becuase of what i have seen them do to my armies. good luck with your add-ons to your army and i hope all goes well.

p.s. excuse the rant but it really pisses me off when people do that kind of stuff, just leave him alone guys he's obviously not doing it on purpose.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

comrade said:


> ...1HQ unit
> 1 ELITE unit
> ...NEXT ISSUE:
> 
> ...


You can actually take 2 LRs if you took an inq lord and elite inq, but then you could not have the assasin.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, you could have three land raiders. One for a DH or WH Inq Lord (HQ), one for a DH Elite Inq, one for a WH Elite Inq. But as already stated, that would mean no Assassin. Best you could do with an Assassin is two Land Raiders, one for the HQ Inq Lord (with the Assassin from the same codex as the Lord) and one for an Elite Inq from the opposite codex from the Lord.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i dont want 3 land raiders im hapy with my 3 leamans

my frend sed he was bying a therd land raider and i asumd that he would use it in his SM armey and my brother onley has 1500 pts of nids so i thot that it was cinda over powerd like an armord companey

and the origanel codex Assassins says they can be aded to any impearal armey as an eleat choise. i dident sea any thing about an inquisotor in there and the one i wanted was the vindacator assassin they cost 110 pts and can stil be instakild easaley and they onley get one of each spechal round

turbo penatrator does 2 wounds or aganst veaculs gets 3 dice 6 armor penatration
sheald breaker ignores invol saves as long as they are part of the models wargere so deamons get thers but chaplens with rosaresis dont get theres
and i cant rember if theres a third one or not



and dont blame me i dident tell any one to say go to hell


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

willem the beterthan said:


> so i thought that it was kinda over powered like an armored company


never think an Armored Company is overpowered, there the most underpowered army around.


willem the beterthan said:


> and the original codex Assassins says they can be added to any imperial army as an elite choice. i didn't see any thing about an inquisitor in there


you pretty much have to forget completely about Codex Assassins, its out of date to the max, you want assassins of any kind you need a daemonhunter or witchhunter codex, as well as an Inquisitor lord from either and then you can have the assassin from the one you chose the Inquisitor lord from


willem the beterthan said:


> and i cant remember if theres a third one or not


indeed there is, the one that always wounds on 2+, and the ONLY decent round Vindicares get


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Mental Wrath*

...soap box

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyslexia Start actually learning about the disability before you start commenting on it. I'm saying this to everyone, because I've seen people on both sides say some things that just make me cringe. 

If you come to an internet forum, expect there to be rules about spelling and grammar. If you want to use an excuse, come up with a better one then; "I have dyslexia." Why do I say this? Because you can work around it. Expect people to comment, complain and break out into a huge bitch fest because everyone has to be right (even me). 

To those giving willem guff... tell him where he can go to get help, suggest something, show him the rules and generally be understanding. There's nothing like ripping into someone about poor spelling and grammar without even capatalizing your sentance. Be helpfull, not an idiot. 

To willem... stop making excuses. Fat people do this all the time, "glandular problem" my ass! They're fat because they'll continue to sit on their asses eating cheetos whining about how they just can't get thin. Some people have a harder time sure, you might too. But I expect if you want to continue to debate and converse on a internet forum, you need to put a little effort into it (which is certainly a lot more I can say for many other members that just don't seem to give a flying f**k). 

To me... shut up Rev, you have no business telling anyone else what to do and you're likely to have the establishment come down on you. You're totally off topic... and you smell, take a shower man!

.../soap box


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

ok tatas difrent 
1 i do have help 
2 i stil cant spell 
3 shut up about it alredy im not the one who keaps bringing it up


i new there was a third one 

and wen i say over powerd i mean that that many tanks is prety tuff

there is enouf ranged suport to take down any mager threts the first turn and if i wanted i could have 14 leamans fore 1500 pts 6 as troops one as an hq with the comand tank upgrade point cost noted and 3 as fast atack with the hevy armor doctrion
to a nid player who has onley weak infentrey haw are they suposto get a leaman of of an objectiv let alone 2 or 3 depending on the number of objectivs


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

willem the beterthan said:


> and wen i say over powered i mean that that many tanks is pretty tough
> 
> there is enough ranged support to take down any meager threats the first turn and if i wanted i could have 14 lemans for 1500pts 6 as troops one as an hq with the command tank upgrade point cost noted and 3 as fast attack with the heavy armor doctrine


actually as an ex armoured core player it may look great on paper, but its surprisingly weak, and you won't be able to take 14 russ at 1500pts, 10 would be your max, and thats without upgrades to HQ tanks, and Tank aces, yes there tough when things go right, but there absolute shite when it all goes tits up, plus you can't objectives with tanks anymore, and you have no troops as infantry with the WD/GW list


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i sea i just asumed that as troops they could hold objectivs il have to read up on that rule 

i wanted an armord companey in the begining before i bought any thing but evrey one sed that they are too over powerd and not knowing any one who playd one i thought it was tru

im still new to this iv wantex to play fore a wile but my other hobys arent cheap eather


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

don_mondo said:


> Well, you could have three land raiders. One for a DH or WH Inq Lord (HQ), one for a DH Elite Inq, one for a WH Elite Inq. But as already stated, that would mean no Assassin. Best you could do with an Assassin is two Land Raiders, one for the HQ Inq Lord (with the Assassin from the same codex as the Lord) and one for an Elite Inq from the opposite codex from the Lord.


*cough*

never thought about using both codex's.....

Still sounds pure evil.

I'll stick to my 3 Basilisks, and 6 mortars.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

comrade said:


> *cough*
> 
> never thought about using both codex's.....


why would you, the FAQ quite clearly says you can't use both hunter codex's together as allies for another force


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> why would you, the FAQ quite clearly says you can't use both hunter codex's together as allies for another force


... I don't read FAQs.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

then you dont read that ripers arnt strenth 10 and ged 3 dice 6 in close combat as far as you know there goes your evrey thing thats not an emporor clas titan


on a difrent note

morters may start to apeal to me if the rule book is right it says that all ordanance is large blast and morters are ges reange wich means ordanance
is this tru or am i drawing at straws


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

comrade said:


> ... I don't read FAQs.


well yah should, its useful to know the updates before you reach the table instead of suprises being sprung upon you which could lead to arguments


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i hate thos suprises they often mean boom


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> why would you, the FAQ quite clearly says you can't use both hunter codex's together as allies for another force


Incorrect, what the codex says is that you cannot use a DH Elite Inq to unlcok a WH Elite Assassin or vice versa. It does NOT say that you cannot have elements from both Inq forces as allies. 

In fact, the DH FAQ specifically states:
"Q. Can Daemonhunters be taken as allies in an army that also has Witch Hunter allies?
A. Yes, Daemonhunter and Witch Hunter units may both be taken as allies in the same army."


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i thought so


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

don_mondo said:


> Incorrect, what the codex says is that you cannot use a DH Elite Inq to unlcok a WH Elite Assassin or vice versa. It does NOT say that you cannot have elements from both Inq forces as allies.
> 
> In fact, the DH FAQ specifically states:
> "Q. Can Daemonhunters be taken as allies in an army that also has Witch Hunter allies?
> A. Yes, Daemonhunter and Witch Hunter units may both be taken as allies in the same army."


thats not what I'm reading
"Daemonhunters may not ally with any detachment that uses any other kind of ally"


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

thats to prevent pepole frome taking the best frome each armey


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I just checked the FAQ don_mondo is correct, you obviously didn't read the entire FAQ Stella.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

> "Q. If an army has either DH or WH allies, can it take any other kind of allies?
> A. No, unless they are also inquisitorial units, or unless they are part of a separate detachment."





> "Q. Can Daemonhunters be taken as allies in an army that also has Witch Hunter allies?
> A. Yes, Daemonhunter and Witch Hunter units may both be taken as allies in the same army."


Both questions are at page 3 in the DH FAQ under the Allies part.
This gives: SM or IG can have both DH and WH allies in one of their armies since they are both "inquisitorial units". The SM player whould however not be allowed to include IG and WH/DH as allies, same goes for IG allying with SM and DH/WH.
DH can ally with either WH/SM/IG but if they pick SM/IG units WH will not ally with them. WH would be in the same boat, if picking IG/SM allies they wont be able to pick DH units.

I hope that made sense


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

question. I play marines does this mean i could take my 3 marine heavy supports then grab 2 more from witchhunters or daemon hunters or inquisitional army?


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

just a thought could i take some space wolves insted of gray nights or sisters of batel


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

imperialdudes said:


> question. I play marines does this mean i could take my 3 marine heavy supports then grab 2 more from witchhunters or daemon hunters or inquisitional army?


The Allies do use up slots in your FOC, they just can't be considered the compulsory one (i.e the 1 HQ 2 Troops). Also you can't include DH/WH Heavy Support in a Space Marine or Imperial Guard army, it's the only part of the Inquisitorial FOC you can't draw from.




willem the beterthan said:


> just a thought could i take some space wolves insted of gray nights or sisters of batel


If you want to make a Space Wolves army then go ahead we wont stop you :biggrin: But if you mean can you take them as Allies for your IG- No you cant.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

that suks

do gray nights have any spechel ruels and wat are there stats


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> that suks
> 
> do gray nights have any spechel ruels and wat are there stats


Yeah, no; questions like that are a one way ticket to loads of trouble Willem. If you want to find out the rules and stats of grey knights then get or peruse the daemonhunter codex.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

ok just wondering


----------

